# Level Up Maneuver Cards Issues



## jsharples (Nov 25, 2022)

Sorry, I wasn't sure where to put this in the forums.

I did send an email to the admin email address 4 days ago, but haven't heard anything back.

Received the cards, (order 5210) but only received one copy, not the three copies I ordered.

Cheers,
  Jim


----------



## jsharples (Wednesday at 6:43 PM)

My goodness, this has been a saga.  I guess my complaint is with GamesQuest rather than ENWorld but what a f**king cock up.

So after:
1.  Never hearing back from ENWorld about the issue;
2.  GamesQuest (the shipper) finally organised to send the missing items.

BUT
Now they claim the missing items were undeliverable (not that I ever got a shipping notice.....mmmmm)

Interesting.

The first item delivered just fine!  And previous kickstarter content delivered just fine.

I have had no complaints with ENWorld and have backed a few of their Kickstarters without problem, but this is ridiculous.

Has anyone else had these kind of troubles with GamesQuest?


----------



## tabletopjess (Wednesday at 10:55 PM)

Hi,
Just saw your message here today.
Sorry you did not get a reply to your email. Our inbox in clear and nothing in our junk folder, so I apologise this did not reach us! Can I confirm the email was sent on 21st November? I'll look into our email to check it is working properly.
I can look into this for you and send you the outstanding two copies - is the postal address still the same?


----------



## jsharples (Wednesday at 11:01 PM)

Thanks Jess.  

No changes to address, so I don't understand why GamesQuest are having issues sending the two missing items.  

I did send email to Enworld prior to contacting GamesQuest directly on 22/11/2022 (admin@enpublishingrpg.com).


----------

